# Need help with dimensions for Deluxe Reverb faceplate



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I've acquired the shell of a silverface Deluxe Reverb, and will be starting a build fairly soon. One thing I thought I might try is constructing my own faceplate (I got the original chassis, but no faceplate).

Of course, right at the moment the chassis is in storage, and I'm sitting in front of my computer, all rarin' to go to design a faceplate that's a work of art. Does anyone out there have a dimensioned drawing of one of these? My Google-fu doesn't seem to be up to finding one on the internet, but I don't believe I'm the first person to do this.

Can anyone help?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

backplate is 13-9/16 x 1-11/16
frontplate is 22-5/16 x 1-7/8 16 gauge steel....


These are reproduction sizes... so should get you close


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I measured my Deluxe Reverb. It's an older blackface. 
This is what I have. 

Front plate: 22 1/2" x 1 3/4"
Back plate: 13 1/4" x 1 5/8"


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob and Sir Toronto, thanks very much! Off to a great start.

Now, next question -- does anyone have the hole sizes and spacings?

(Geez, he doesn't ask for a lot, does he...)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

found this. doesn't help with the spacing, but, hole size is there.
I guess you could eyeball it? or go to a music shop with a tape measure?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I measured a vintage BF as well. 22-1/2" overall. 









I thought this picture would do the trick, but the phone distorts things a bit so here's the measurements:

Starting from the far left, center to center, center of #1 input jack as 0"

7/8" - 2-1/8" - 3-1/2" - 4-7/8" - 6-3/8" - 7-1/4 - 8-1/2" - 9-7/8" - 11-1/4" - 12-5/8" - 14" - 15-3/8" - 20-5/8"

BTW, the re-production "blank" face plates are sometimes not the same as the fender spacing.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I think I have one Dave. PM me.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Gosh Dang, that's a huge help! 

Thanks, Mr. Lincoln.

- - - Updated - - -



nonreverb said:


> I think I have one Dave. PM me.


Thanks, Mr. V. 

PM sent.


----------

